# with in 10 miles



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

my family is coming to Destin july 6. we'd like to fish some offshore wrecks or reefs, but, we have small kids and don't want to over do it with a long boat ride. are any of the close reefs any good? don't want anyones #'s, just don't want to bore the kids in fruitless waters. thanks.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Lots of good stuff within 10 miles. You just need to get there early to beat the crowd.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Do some live bait trolling. You can fish near the pass, have plenty of action, and not burn much fuel. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks folks. hopefully we'll beat the crowd by being there during the week.


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

While you are live bait trolling, you will mark fishy spots....stop and drop some pinfish.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

http://fishingdestinguide.com/
This will give you ALL the public wrecks, and there are hundreds !!!!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

CCC said:


> http://fishingdestinguide.com/
> This will give you ALL the public wrecks, and there are hundreds !!!!!!


Jeez! that's a hell of site. thanks!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

No problem, also, kings are easy, get you a three hook duster rig, slide on a frozen cigar minnow and run perpendicular to the shore about 300-600 yards out and you will SLAY THEM !


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> No problem, also, kings are easy, get you a three hook duster rig, slide on a frozen cigar minnow and run perpendicular to the shore about 300-600 yards out and you will SLAY THEM !


How fast do you usually troll?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

under 5 mph


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks, we're heading your way next fri, heard there was a east bound 3 hr delay at the tunnel in Mobile. anyone know why? never had a problem there before, but heard this from two different people yesterday.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

smooth move said:


> thanks, we're heading your way next fri, heard there was a east bound 3 hr delay at the tunnel in Mobile. anyone know why? never had a problem there before, but heard this from two different people yesterday.


Because of all the IDIOTS that for some reason choose to hit their brakes once they go into the curve entering the tunnel. Once that starts it's just a wave of "brake hitting" that flows back further and further until traffic eventually comes to a stop. If everyone would just go into the tunnel at 45 mph (or whatever the limit is) and stay at that speed it would never happen haha

But yes, be VERY prepared for a long wait there, especially if you're coming through between 4-6pm. Have a safe trip over :thumbsup:


----------

